#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαγράμματα ροής εργασιών σε καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος (ΚΥΕ)

## advice4u

*Σύμφωνα με  την υγειονομική διάταξη Υ.Α. Υ1γ/Γ.Π/ οικ. 96967/8-10-2012 ΑΠΑΙΤΕΊΤΑΙ :  
*
Στις κατόψεις των σχεδιαγραμμάτων του μηχανικού να  αποτυπώνεται η διάταξη όλων των χώρων, η συγκρότηση και ο εξοπλισμός,  *καθώς και αναλυτικό διάγραμμα ροής της δραστηριότητας της  επιχείρησης*  (δηλ. η ροή των πρώτων υλών από το σημείο που εισέρχονται  στην  επιχείρηση μέχρι την έξοδο του προϊόντος) το οποίο να επαληθεύεται κατά  τον  έλεγχο , ως *και ο χώρος καθήμενων πελατών* . Τα διαγράμματα ροής  είναι αντίστοιχα με τις κατηγορίες και δραστηριότητες που συνυπάρχουν.

Οι  υπεύθυνοι επιχειρήσεων τροφίμων θεσπίζουν εφαρμόζουν και διατηρούν πάγια  διαδικασία ή διαδικασίες βάσει των αρχών HACCP
(Εγκύκλιος 2  Αριθ.Πρωτ.Υ1γ/Γ.Π/οικ.4476).

Στην εφαρμογή της υγειονομικής διάταξης, η  ρεαλιστική απεικόνιση της  διάταξης της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας αποτελεί το  ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ μέρος της  όλης διαδικασίας.

*Διάγραμμα ροής**  (flow** diagram**)* ονομάζεται  η  απεικόνιση η οποία δείχνει πώς η πρώτη ύλη εισέρχεται στην  παραγωγική μονάδα,  ποια μεταποιητικά και παρασκευαστικά στάδια  ακολουθεί , πώς προωθείται το τελικό  προϊόν και ποιες παραγωγικές  διαδικασίες πραγματοποιούνται , δηλαδή : Παρασκευή  και Επεξεργασία ,  Συσκευασία , Αποθήκευση , Διακίνηση , Τελική Διάθεση κλπ , για  τις  επιχειρήσεις υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος όπου εμπλέκονται τρόφιμα και  ποτά  .

*Κάθε  διάγραμμα ροής πρέπει να περιέχει τα εξής:

**1. Εισερχόμενα υλικά (Δηλαδή κύριες και  βοηθητικές πρώτες ύλες)*Απαιτούνται λεπτομέρειες για τις  πρώτες ύλες και για τις συσκευασίες  των προϊόντων, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της  σύνθεσης των πρώτων υλών και των  αναγκαίων συνθηκών αποθήκευσης . 
*2. Εξερχόμενα υλικά*(Τελικό  προϊόν, Συσκευασία αυτού και συνθήκες αποθήκευσης του.)* 
3.Συνθήκες αποθήκευσης*(Χώρος, Χρόνος,  Συσκευασία, Υγρασία , Θερμοκρασία). 
*4. Συνθήκες μεταφοράς*(μεταφορικά μέσα, χρόνος, συσκευασία, υγρασία και θερμοκρασία). 
*5. Χρόνοι επεξεργασίας και * *όλες οι* *μετρήσιμες παράμετροι* (π.χ. pH, ιξώδες, ενεργότητα νερού, υπολειμματικό χλώριο) κρίσιμα   σημεία ελέγχου CCP ή OPRP . Απαιτείται να αποτυπωθεί το προφίλ όλων των  κρίσιμων  θερμοκρασιών και χρόνων ανά βήμα. Αυτό θα είναι ιδιαίτερα  σημαντικό όταν θα  γίνει η ανάλυση των μικροβιολογικών κινδύνων, καθώς  είναι ζωτικής σημασίας να  προσδιοριστούν οι πιθανότητες της ανάπτυξης  παθογόνων  μικροοργανισμών. 
*6. Χωροταξική  αποτύπωση*
Απαιτεί να αποτυπώνεται σε ποιο χώρο γίνεται κάθε  βήμα και διαδικασία.
Αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να φαίνεται  ότι κατά το  σχεδιασμό της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας, έχει ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη το   δομικό και αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο των εγκαταστάσεων και έχουν ληφθεί όλα  τα  απαραίτητα μέτρα για αποφυγή επιμόλυνσης τελικού προϊόντος από  πρώτες  ύλες. 
*7.  Επαναχρησιμοποίηση*Αυτό απαιτεί να αποτυπώνονται λεπτομέρειες  για οποιαδήποτε επανεκατεργασία του προϊόντος ή κύκλους ανακύκλωσης
Βέβαια η  υγειονομική διάταξη αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να ενσωματώνεται το  διάγραμμα ροής στο  αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο της επιχείρησης (π.χ. διάγραμμα  κάτοψης), ώστε μελετώντας  το διάγραμμα ροής μαζί με το διάγραμμα  κάτοψης και γνωρίζοντας σε ποιο χώρο  γίνεται κάθε βήμα της παραγωγικής  διαδικασίας, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στο  επόμενο βήμα, που είναι η  επιβεβαίωση του στην πράξη.

*Για την διευκόλυνση της επαλήθευσης καλό  είναι να  προσκομίζεται μαζί με το διάγραμμα ροής και τεχνική έκθεση των  εργασιών που  απεικονίζονται σε αυτό* *.*

----------

